# Ow Mp2801 Vs Mp2428-2



## whattimeisit (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi again,

Well, I'm just about to order a 2428-2 when I spy a review for one on Timezone, the link at : *** LINK REMOVED AS PER FORUM RULES *** has a review of both the 2801 and the 2428-2. The review for the latter says that the automatic movement is a bit "raw" and handwinding is tight. That's a bit scary - anyone have a different view.

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah, totally the opposite imho!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The handwinding on the auto is not tight, it is no different than any other ETA 2824 watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just tried my O&W MP 2824 and it's not tight







hope this helps


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Not tight on mine - just the same as any other 2824. The manual wind 2801 is stiffer if anything. Both nice watches, the manual has no date which can be useful if you don't wear it every day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just to expand on what has been said Daniel, the ETA 2824 movement is used in many many different watches from a huge range of makers, the one in the OW is the same as in some very expensive watches....


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll chip in with a slightly modified view. IMHO the hand-wind 2801 winds more 'cleanly' - just a resistance and clicking as you would expect from a hand-wind. The 2824 in the O&W and in most other watches has a different 'feel' and you do get a 'swish' feedback that is less satisfying than a hand-wind. It certainly isn't raw though - and my O&W winds more smoothly than several of my other watches costing twice as much with the same movement.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Unfortunately, I don't own the MP-2824 (yet), so I can't comment from experience as to the feel of the crown. I wouldn't expect it to be any different from any other watch with the same movement. Other O&W watches with the ETA 2824 feel fine to me. As an aside, however, I should point out that the crown on my MP-2063 is stiff and there is a lot of resistance is felt when manual winding .

cheers

Dave


----------

